# Law Graduate wanting move to Florida



## twan111111 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi. Just recently got back from my 5th trip to Orlando (we did the whole Disney thing again!) and am seriously thinking about moving to Florida but I have no idea where to begin. I have a law degree and an lpc (which is an additional law degree that allows you to train to become a solicitor). However, I have not been successful in gaining a training contract here in the UK, although I do currently work as an examination invigilator at a local school. Is there anyone here who could help me get the ball rolling and tell me in uncomplicated detail the steps I would need to take to get to live and work in the US and the likelihood of being accepted within my chosen career in law. Many thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

US Bar Association or American Bar Association may be a good start for your research.
I am not familiar with the UK system. What do you mean by contract to train as solicitor? Are you not yet authorized to practice law?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twan111111 said:


> and tell me in uncomplicated detail the steps I would need to take to get to live and work in the US and the likelihood of being accepted within my chosen career in law. Many thanks.


You need a route before you have steps. I don't see one here!

To be qualified to practice law here, you need to take the bar exam. There are 50 states, one district and a few territories, and therefore there are that many bar exams. Some (e.g. New York) may allow you to take the bar exam with your current qualifications, others won't. Although there's a basis of common law in the American legal system, much of it is very different from UK law -- you would have a lot to learn.

However, to live and work here you need a suitable status. And I don't see one! The main categories are family, work or money -- which are you offering? And without that, whether you are qualified or not to work as an attorney here is somewhat moot.


----------



## twan111111 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, wasn't expecting such negative reactions. This is something I have only just started to think about!!! 

In reply to the first answer - I have all the qualifications needed to become a solicitor in the UK - but to become a fully fledged solicitor you need also need to be given a 2 year training contract with a firm of solicitors which basically helps bridge the gap from learning to full time work by giving you on the job paid experience. 

In reply to the second answer - i'm sorry I didn't use the right term - geez!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Negative?
You as "legal eagle" should understand that there are numerous hoops to jump through. The US system is not equivalent to yours. The organizations I gave you are the ones to contact about your law degree and your bar in the US. 
Your issue will be the visa. Go through the requirements on the web site of USCIS and read up on details.
One step at a time.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twan111111 said:


> In reply to the second answer - i'm sorry I didn't use the right term - geez!


We were just testing your resolve. Actually, all you need to do is turn up here with all your worldly belonging and 2 passport-sized photos. Tell the nice officer you're moving in and have a passion for the Constitution. (Make sure you've slipped a $100 bill between the pages of your passport, BTW.) He'll reach under the counter, give you an American passport and social security card....and you're good to go.

Pretty easy really. If they can do it on TV, you can, too.


----------



## twan111111 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry twostep - I wasn't referring to your reply as negative - in fact its a good place to start, thanks. Can't understand why i'm getting grief from you though Fatbrit - i'm only asking questions, I didn't kill your cat!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

twan111111 said:


> Sorry twostep - I wasn't referring to your reply as negative - in fact its a good place to start, thanks. Can't understand why i'm getting grief from you though Fatbrit - i'm only asking questions, I didn't kill your cat!!


He is probably a dog person:>)


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

FatBrit has a way with words  don't take it personally...

He's got a point though; it'll be extremely difficult to move to the US unless you can pass the bar in the state of your choice and THEN be offered a job by a firm that is willing to go through the hassle of sponsorship. Then, only if you're lucky and get through the lottery draw for employment-based visas, you may be able to move here.

One word of advice if that all does happen for you (which is not completely out of the realm of possibilities but it'll take a lot of work on your part for something which may or may not happen -- lawyers aren't exactly rare in the US and a company will have to prove that it can't find a citizen/PR to do the job... if you have a particular specialisation though, that could work in your favour). If you do happen to move to the US, remember it's not all Disney World  Real life, sadly, doesn't involve cartoon characters bursting into song about happy ever after and all that good stuff... there's a reality beyond the borders of Orlando that you may want to check out if you are truly thinking of immigrating to the US.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> FatBrit has a way with words  don't take it personally...


Posters tend to get upset when you don't tell them what they want to hear.  Gotta be cruel to be kind sometimes. The words Ho'lando and Mickey do tend to set me off, though.

The best bet would be to marry an American of the other gender. Next would be to get employed by a multinational company that regularly transfers staff. Another possibility would be to head towards the teaching side of law and try to get a lecturer position at a university.

After that (unless he's a budding and successful entrepreneur), the field's pretty bleak. I'd have better chance of winning on a 20-race accumulator than the present route suggested. I'd hazard a guess that most overseas-trained lawyers who work here came through familial sponsorship.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL @ Ho'Lando... never heard that one... Then again, I missed the Disney film about Gangsta rappers 

Marrying an American is always the quickest way to get over to the US for sure, but that's a minefield of potential emotional trauma when and if it all goes awry (speaking, unfortunately, from personal experience here). 

Going into academia is a good idea if you're that way inclined. You're looking at a few more years of school, but if you end up teaching at Duke or Stanford at the end of it, it was probably worth it. (I would say Harvard and Yale but New England is too cold  )


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

As you are no doubt aware, there are huge differences in the law between the UK and the US. Probably your best option would be to get into the area of corporate law, where you could work for a large international company that would then transfer you over on a L category visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

My wife has been practising 12 years as a fully qualified legal exec with the ilex degree equifilent . When we tried this route we came up against a total brick wall , as said your only hope is to train for and sit the Bar exam in your chosen State then apply to a law firm in hope they will sponsor you for a Visa . Although i believe Lawyers aren't really in short supply in the US , bearing in mind the sponsoring firm has to prove they could not hire a local for the position .
Why not do the 2 years here , most firms in this area like to hire trainees for the cheap labour ! Then find a large corp , work for them for a while and try to transfer , easy.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> We were just testing your resolve. Actually, all you need to do is turn up here with all your worldly belonging and 2 passport-sized photos. Tell the nice officer you're moving in and have a passion for the Constitution. (Make sure you've slipped a $100 bill between the pages of your passport, BTW.) He'll reach under the counter, give you an American passport and social security card....and you're good to go.
> 
> Pretty easy really. If they can do it on TV, you can, too.


 What a star .


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Giggle! Yes, Cloud #9 and rosy goggles! What will happen to mankind once we give up dreaming?
Let him do his research.
Here are my concerns - he does not have the connections necessary to get into a good firm be it family or one of the top law schools. At this point he cannot event take the bar. I see it every day at work - clients looking for associates 1-4 years, 100k+. Then the rest of the story - this specialty, this school, this affiliation ... The others end up in Corporate America for 50k. Let's not get into visa issues.
My question - why can he not get a training contract in the UK?


----------



## markk (Sep 11, 2008)

Some useful advice here, I dot have anything to add, just to say the best of luck to you twan111111. 

Have you managed to find anything yet?

------------------------------------------------------------------

Many people quit looking for graduate jobs when they find jobs for graduates. - Careers-Jobs


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

twan111111 said:


> Hi. Just recently got back from my 5th trip to Orlando (we did the whole Disney thing again!) and am seriously thinking about moving to Florida but I have no idea where to begin. I have a law degree and an lpc (which is an additional law degree that allows you to train to become a solicitor). However, I have not been successful in gaining a training contract here in the UK, although I do currently work as an examination invigilator at a local school. Is there anyone here who could help me get the ball rolling and tell me in uncomplicated detail the steps I would need to take to get to live and work in the US and the likelihood of being accepted within my chosen career in law. Many thanks.


Here's a link to the US Bureau of Labor Statistics section on lawyers. That is a pretty good overview of how the industry looks on a national level, and it can give you some general understandings of what may be available for you and where the best places to be are. Lawyers


----------

